# New Species



## Justin (Jan 12, 2019)

http://orchideen-journal.de/permali...ImFsW4c22nyH_vEhVA_efCFCsbFbm_0kuFrBsjEIYF6ks


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 13, 2019)

an interesting large flowered species


----------



## Hien (Jan 13, 2019)

it looks as if nature has funny idea with this species (the dorsal)


----------



## e-spice (Jan 15, 2019)

Very interesting. Thanks for posting that. The markings on the dorsal are very unique and interesting. I wouldn't be surprised if this species becomes popular, hopefully through propagation instead of poaching.


----------

